# Bought from a member on this forum.



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd like to thank Hunting 262 who is a member here that sold me this gorgeous teal-green JSP bottle. The monogram on the front stands for Joseph S. Pederson from New York and contained Johann Hoff's Malt Extracts, which is a medicinal beer of sorts. This bottle dates to the 1880s-1890s.  There are numerous striations in the neck as well as long bubbles that look like they were pulled apart. Also, hardly visible in the back are little black dots in the glass itself where a contaminant got into the material. There is a burst bubble, it would seem, in the mouth itself of the bottle. There are a few scratches and 'flea bites' as well as staining in the neck, but overall it is a gorgeous bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 6, 2014)

More pictures. There is a large bubble in the back heel/base.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

Great looking bottle and although somewhat plentiful, quite collectible.Are you sure about the original contents? Where did you get that information? I've never heard that before & Johann Hoff had bottles blown for him with his name embossed. The information MAY be true but we need to make sure before passing it along. Documentation PLEASE.        Jim


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

Great looking bottle and although somewhat plentiful, quite collectible.Are you sure about the original contents? Where did you get that information? I've never heard that before & Johann Hoff had bottles blown for him with his name embossed. The information MAY be true but we need to make sure before passing it along. Documentation PLEASE.        Jim


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

What I'm thinking, about what you researched, great job by the way, is that Tarrant was an early agent as well as Pederson at some time, probably earlier than later. The partially labeled bottle of the same shape and color would certainly lead one to believe they are the same but unless the bottles was EMBOSSED JSP the evidence is NOT conclusive. If I saw an ad with a Hoff's label ON an embossed JSP bottle than I am convinced. John S. Pederson was probably / possibly an agent for other products also as Tarrant was. There are several other bottle styles, shapes and colors with the name Tarrant embossed on them. However, I do not think that is the case with JSP / John S. Pederson, at least I know of none. We need some research on Pederson, some picture ads preferably I am not saying that these bottles DID NOT contain Hoff's stuff but I'm still not convinced.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll further look into the subject, Jim.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 6, 2014)

Here, don't read it. Look at it. Shame mine is missing the label. That'd make it much more valuable though, eh? Still, gorgeous color--even if it is a more common one. I'd say it is the malt beer.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 6, 2014)

Ad cropped. It says, "Agency Transferred to JOSEPH S. PEDERSEN in 1868 / During whose agency the special green bottles, with monogram / J.S.P. blown on the glass, was adopted." Then it's a bit fuzzy, but looks to say "Depot 2 1/2 Norray St., N.Y."--I really can't tell what the address truly says; just going by what it looks to say. 
So, it's a malt extract circa 1868. Mine is an earlier style according to the one link, in a common color, and from New York. I'd love to know how it made it's way all the way over to Michigan--was it back then, or through modern selling?


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2014)

Got it! Missed that! I'm convinced! End of argument! There should NEVER be a dispute again. But that's what I like, EVIDENCE that is indisputable. Unless,,,,, the ad is FAKE!       [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 7, 2014)

That was a good piece of investigative work there Bear, You Da Man. Always knew it wasn't a peppersauce, but didn't suspect it was Hoffs ale, learn something new ever day.........[]


----------



## sandchip (Aug 7, 2014)

Always wondered what came in those bottles...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 7, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> So, it's a malt extract circa 1868. Mine is an earlier style according to the one link, in a common color, and from New York. I'd love to know how it made it's way all the way over to Michigan--was it back then, or through modern selling?


First, it may have started then but they continued until at least the 1890's.Second, they've been dug as far west as CA, maybe HI even so the answer is it could be either.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 7, 2014)

I've seen approximately half a dozen of the jsp bottles with full labels and they were all malt extracts. I was told or read that they held pepper sauce. I'm sure that isn't true. At least I've never seen one with a pepper sauce label on it. Nice bottle that also comes in green, and blue.


----------



## westKYdigger (Aug 7, 2014)

Spirit Bear,Can you tell us what book the ad is in (Revised Catalogue, page 54)?  Looks interesting.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 7, 2014)

The research was simple--the ad was hard to read, I understand. The bottle's self-story is another matter. 
Sauce bottles tend to.... not look like beers, from what I've gathered.
The smaller monogrammed JSP is the older _style_ than the larger monograms, and they came in a rainbow of colors. I'd like to know when mine is from--I thought '80s-'90s, but really don't know. I was hoping the base and mouth would tell that. Anyone know? The attached photo shows different variations, kindly put together by a member on this forum. 
As for the ad, I got it off this forum from someone else's post that was trying to give evidence for what the bottle held.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 7, 2014)

Here is a size comparison of the size of the JSP monogram. The red lines show the size of the monogram. Notice my bottle's monogram (they weren't taken at the same distance so it's harder to tell but doable) is more matching of the older style than the newer. The mouth is also more matching.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 7, 2014)

The Johann Hoffs is from Chicago in a brown bottle if I remember right. LEON.


----------

